# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Señor Chimichanga se presenta!

## Chimi

Hola, ¿qué tal?

Descubrí este foro hace tiempo, quizá demasiado, por allá por el 2015 pero nunca entré con una cuenta. Ahora me he decidido hacerla y me estoy empezando a interesar otra vez por la magia, después de varias frustraciones lo dejé varias veces y quiero que esta sea la definitiva. Así que, aquí dejo mi plantilla y espero conocer grandes personas aquí!

_Nombre: Antonio David (aunque me suelen llamar Anto)
Nombre artístico: De momento nada
Edad: 26 
País/ciudad: Albacete (aunque concretamente, un pueblito cercano)
Ramas preferidas: Mis ramas preferidas son la cartomagia y numismagia, aunque todo lo que sea hacer magia con objetos pequeños, me encanta
Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico: No pertenezco a ninguno
Años practicando magia: Ninguno
Profesional: No, para nada
Tipo de público: Supongo que en un futuro, "sufrirán" mis familiares y amigos jajaja
Por qué me gusta la magia: La magia me gusta porque es hacer posible lo imposible a ojos del espectador, aunque luego en realidad sea simplemente un juego de manos o un cambio rápido. Y además, con eso, simplemente, puedes hacer sentir como un niño otra vez a cualquier persona que la disfrute_

----------


## ardogwyddon

Un saludo,  señor Chimichanga!

----------

